# My vision impaired rock dove just laid an egg.



## Nuna (Jul 28, 2012)

I noticed the signs that it was coming, and began trying to get more calcium into her diet, and today she finally squeezed the thing out. I wouldn't typically be too bothered by this if it weren't for the fact that she is mostly blind. She's a happy, healthy, well adjusted little bird otherwise, but I'm worried that the blindness may make her hormonal egg laying more prolific, and difficult to manage.

When I found her she had already either abandoned or lost the egg. It was cold to the touch, so she definitely hasn't been incubating it. I'm afraid that she may try to lay another since she "lost" her first egg, and I'm worried about the strain it will put on her. I tried putting a little nest box in the spot that she laid the egg. Hopefully I can get her used to the whole nest idea so that next time she can keep track of her egg. I'm not entirely sure what else I can do really. It may be irrational but I'm kind of worried that she'll lay herself sick.

She seems like she's pretty tuckered out from the whole ordeal, so I'm trying not to bother her too much, but I have been checking every few hours to see if she's back on the egg. How long should I wait to remove it? What else can I do for her other then make up for the calcium she's using, and monitor her weight? Is it typical of first time layers to lose interest in their egg quickly? Man... I was really hoping that she'd turn out to be male, so I wouldn't have to worry about this particular problem.


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

They usually lay two eggs about a day or two apart and won't start sitting until both eggs are laid. As far as the vision impairment not sure how that will work. Is she in a small area or large loft.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nuna said:


> I noticed the signs that it was coming, and began trying to get more calcium into her diet, and today she finally squeezed the thing out. I wouldn't typically be too bothered by this if it weren't for the fact that she is mostly blind. She's a happy, healthy, well adjusted little bird otherwise, but I'm worried that the blindness may make her hormonal egg laying more prolific, and difficult to manage.
> 
> When I found her she had already either abandoned or lost the egg. It was cold to the touch, so she definitely hasn't been incubating it. I'm afraid that she may try to lay another since she "lost" her first egg, and I'm worried about the strain it will put on her. I tried putting a little nest box in the spot that she laid the egg. Hopefully I can get her used to the whole nest idea so that next time she can keep track of her egg. I'm not entirely sure what else I can do really. It may be irrational but I'm kind of worried that she'll lay herself sick.
> 
> ...



Her being blind should not be a problem with laying eggs. Hens lay eggs, usually two, the first time it can be only one, if there is not a male around or if she is not paired , then there is no problem in letting her sit her eggs as they are not fertile. Making the nest is a good idea, if she wants to sit them then let her and she will loose interest when they don't hatch, then you can toss them. Keeping up her calcium is smart and also vitamin D3, her having access to direct sunlight can help her utilize her calcium and help her body make vitamin D3.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please don't remove the egg. If you do that then she will just lay again. This will eventually deplete her of calcium. Does she have a mate? Is she in a cage (a pet), or a loft with other birds?


----------



## Nuna (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm used to egg laying issues with parrots. XD For the record if she is showing interest in the eggs, I would not remove them, or I would replace them with dummy eggs if I did.

She laid her second egg yesterday,and thus far has still continued to ignore both eggs completely. She'll walk over them sometimes, but doesn't make any move to incubate them. Because she's blind there is no way I could keep her in a loft without her possibly injuring herself. She's a cage bird, who comes out for daily exercise in the kitchen. 

My worry is that she is losing the eggs, and may start laying more as if they were taken from her. She's in an area that she knows pretty well, but she laid both eggs in different places, and has ignored or lost both since she laid them. She is housed by herself, as she is aggressive toward any living thing she comes into contact with besides myself.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So now we have a better understanding of the situation. Thank you. I don't know what else you can do other than to put them in a little nest together so they don't get lost, and try to teach her where it is. Other than that, what can you do? I wouldn't take them though, I may just replace them with fake so they don't get broken. It may not work though, and you're right in that she may just keep laying. Yes, it would have been easier if she were male. Does she get vitamin D3 as well as calcium?


----------

